# Air Force vs. BYU



## The Janitor (Jan 23, 2009)

For those wanting to watch the game, here you go.

http://www.justin.tv/edwardzracing


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, its on CBSC... their college sports only channel. 269 on Comcast. Shame to see BYU doing so well. The TCU game is going well though. 8)


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow Pro better get his wallet out. Next weeks game is going to be a war, lets just say I am not going to bet on the utes this year.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Shame to see BYU doing so well.


How childish. :roll:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice win BYU, but it's funny when Max Hall gets mad. Next week he might blow his top after he gets sacked 5+ times and throws 4 interceptions.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I like seeing Mad Max ticked off, it shows he cares about winning games. Maybe that is why he has more wins/total yards/passing yards than ANY player in MWC history.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I like seeing Mad Max ticked off, it shows he cares about winning games. Maybe that is why he has more wins/total yards/passing yards than ANY player in MWC history.


And interceptions. :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> And interceptions.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: What is that now 14 interceptions this year? After the UTE game it will be 17 to 20 interceptions for the year.

I think sometimes he gets so frustrated that he forgets that he has a BYU uniform on, and he's looking for anyone who is open even if it's the wrong team. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I like seeing Mad Max ticked off, it shows he cares about winning games. Maybe that is why he has more wins/total yards/passing yards than ANY player in MWC history.


It is good to have emotions, if you can control them and harness them into something positive, Max Hall is not one of those players, the more he gets frustrated and bothered the worse he gets.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > And interceptions.
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: What is that now 14 interceptions this year? After the UTE game it will be 17 to 20 interceptions for the year.
> ...


As long as you don't mind some reality being injected into your ....thoughts: 
National QB ratings And consider the 23/12 TD/INT ratio was about 10/10 4 weeks in so he has gone about 13/2 since; that is pretty good! Terrence Cain is surprisingly #36.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Nothing wrong with those stats, but it doesnt change anything as far as how many interceptions he has which is what we were discussing. :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Nothing wrong with those stats, but it doesnt change anything as far as how many interceptions he has which is what we were discussing. :wink: :wink: :wink:


Only problem being that nothing happens within a vacuum, to discuss INT's w/o discussing TD's would be similar to a U tailgate w/o alcohol; there simply is not one w/o the other. :wink:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Ok so probably at the end of the regular season he will end up with 24 touchdowns and 20 interceptions. Is that good enough for you Daniel? :lol: :lol: :lol: Next year will be a ****ty year for BYU.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I joke about Max Hall, but as much as it pains me to say he is a very good quarterback. I don't think he is an NFL quarterback, but I know most schools in the nation would love to have him as their quarterback. He is like Collie to me, I didn't like him, but I respect the fact that he is a great receiver.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

jahan said:


> I joke about Max Hall, but as much as it pains me to say he is a very good quarterback. I don't think he is an NFL quarterback, but I know most schools in the nation would love to have him as their quarterback. He is like Collie to me, I didn't like him, but I respect the fact that he is a great receiver.


I agree. Pitta and maybe George are likely the only Y folks playing on Sundee next year. It seems like the U fans always have to have a Y player to hate and since Bronco does not really allow them to mouth off anymore it has made it hard on the U fans. So, they seem to have to pick out someone for some reason to be their most hated player.

BTW-on the post game show I was surprised to see so much talk about the Unsportsmanlike foul on Hall for the play at the goal line. I knew what the penalty was as soon as they snapped. it is a very rare call and a rare play and often catches the officials by surprise also. If you missed it, Hall walked down parallel to the line as if he was making an audible and the ball is snapped directly to Unga who runs it in for the TD. If anybody cares as much as so many of the Y fans seemed to on the radio, it was the correct call IMHO. In high school, the NCAA rule seems to read nearly verbatim, any dead ball deception is always illegal or any deception regarding the fact that the snap is not imminent is a penalty. It did really hurt them, but most of all what in the crap are they doing showing their cards in a game that was already put away for the most part?? Those types of plays should generally be saved for a game where some trickery is really needed.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Only problem being that nothing happens within a vacuum, to discuss INT's w/o discussing TD's would be similar to a U tailgate w/o alcohol; there simply is not one w/o the other. :wink:


Best line of the day by far! What yote ignores is the 2:1 ratio for touchdowns to interceptions. Gunslingers throw int's, look at Favre. He has thrown more int's than any QB in NFL history, but look where the Vikings are with him at the helm. I'll take Mad Max over ANY QB in the MWC this year, and being 2nd only to Ty Detmer in TD's and yardage in BYU history speaks volumes when you consider the loooooooong list of All-American QB's from BYU. utefan can talk all the smack they want about Max, but deep down everyone of them would love to have Hall under center for the utes.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Yes, Pro, Max Hall is a very good QB. I just like to mess with BYU fans because I know they all have a poster of him on the wall. Yeah he has some pretty good BYU records.

BUT it still doesnt change the fact that he has big floppy ears, and he can't stand the pressure that defensive lineman give him. He does great when he has time to throw and the UTES know how to get under his skin like they did last year.

Another point comparing running backs. Unga sprains his ankle and he's out of the game. Eddie Wide sprains his ankle and he gets taped up because you cannot keep him out of the game no matter how much pain he has.

So who has a bigger heart for the game? I think Unga has been babied his whole life, and he doesn't tolerate pain well. He also lost 20 pounds to the swine flu. His immune system must be way down for an athlete. I know people who have had the swine flu, and they never were as sick as Unga. He also babied his hamstring.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Yes, Pro, Max Hall is a very good QB. I just like to mess with BYU fans because I know they all have a poster of him on the wall. Yeah he has some pretty good BYU records.
> 
> BUT it still doesnt change the fact that he has big floppy ears, and he can't stand the pressure that defensive lineman give him. He does great when he has time to throw and the UTES know how to get under his skin like they did last year.
> 
> ...


CS, you must be REALLY bored! :lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> CS, you must be REALLY bored!


Nope, I'm just stirring the pot a little. -O|o- -O|o- It's Holy War week.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Yes, Pro, Max Hall is a very good QB. I just like to mess with BYU fans because I know they all have a poster of him on the wall. Yeah he has some pretty good BYU records.


If you are ready to put your money where your mouth is, here is your poster/avatar that you can put up from Saturday until 1/1/2010, please find me mine:
Best shot of his ears I could find


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Isn't that the guy off of ELF? :lol: Oh... and nice tie.... to show where he'd have played if he was a really good quarterback!! :lol: -O|o-


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Isn't that the guy off of ELF? :lol: Oh... and nice tie.... to show where he'd have played if he was a really good quarterback!! :lol: -O|o-


Exactly! That was actually from a recruiting article announcing he was going to ASU.


----------

